
Goods: Organizing Google's Datasets - dedalus
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2903730
======
rodionos
Didn't see any references to semantic web, ontology, linked data standards.
They would have been a great fit, for instance, for time-series datasets there
is W3C recommendation: [https://www.w3.org/TR/tabular-
metadata/](https://www.w3.org/TR/tabular-metadata/). If you're an owner of the
dataset, and you need to expose it to GOODS, just author a my-dataset.jsonld
and feed into a centralized dataset search service.

~~~
gradys
They spend a lot of time talking about how dataset owners don't have to do
anything to expose it to GOODS. It sounds like a big part of the work that
goes into GOODS is automatic metadata inference.

